

FTC Halts Computer Spying  - trauco
http://www.ftc.gov/opa/2012/09/designware.shtm

======
engtech
I realize there's a big difference between spyware on a rented computer vs
Apple's MobileMe, but it does seem like there's an intersection between theft
prevention location software and this case.

What are the differences between a company renting Apple devices and using
MobileMe for theft preventing / tracking vs this company using custom
software?

